# Fish Haul



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Had an opportunity to get some Dedicated Hunter Hours and stretch the ponies legs with one of the DWR Fisheries Biologists. We loaded a couple thousand native Bonneville Cutthroat Trout into my pack saddle, through it on the horse, and took a nice ride to an area of stream that hasn't been stocked in who knows how long. Looking forward to see how they progress in the stream. We'll haul more next year and see how it goes. It was pretty cool to participate in the effort. It may have been a little self serving, as the stream is in an area I love to camp and hunt. I've never seen a fish in the stream as high as we packed, so that's pretty cool in my book.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, way cool!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

sounds like a good time.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Love it when they go old school. 

My grandfather helped haul fish in using his mules and milk cans...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> It was pretty cool to participate in the effort. It may have been a little self serving, as the stream is in an area I love to camp and hunt. I've never seen a fish in the stream as high as we packed, so that's pretty cool in my book.


That is cool. That's something you'll be proud to tell others, especially if you ever talk to anyone else that happens to fish that stretch of stream.


When I was young I went with my dad and brother on a trip in which we did the same as you. Our trip was two-fold: The first part involved taking horses into a remote stream in the Pine Valley Wilderness where we collected native bonneville cutthroat trout (yes: native bonnevilles in a colorado river drainage!! I can explain, if there is interest.). We collected most of the fish by hook-and-line. Once collected, we hauled them back down the mountain on horse back, loaded into a truck, then drove around the mountain and back up on the east side (Browse) where we stocked those fish into Mill Creek and Harmon Creek (near the Browse Guard Station). That was a wild trip, and an experience I'll always remember. As you can tell, it's something I like to bring up and talk about -- and so will you for years to come!

out of curiousity, if you're willing to share, where did you stock the fish?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> Once collected, we hauled them back down the mountain on horse back, loaded into a truck, then drove around the mountain and back up on the east side (Browse) where we stocked those fish into Mill Creek and Harmon Creek (near the Browse Guard Station). That was a wild trip, and an experience I'll always remember.


Do you know if the transpant "took" and if you can go catch those descendants now in those creeks? 

Cool stories indeed for both of you.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Cat -- that was around 30 years ago. Those streams have had additional stockings since that day. I honestly don't know if there would be any remnants descendants from that stocking or not.


It just fascinates me that we have a historical population of Bonneville cutthroat trout in a Colorado River drainage...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This is my favorite thread. Way cool!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks folks. It was a ton of fun. Really looking forward to next year. PBH, I'm going to keep the location to myself for now.


----------

